# Pinto World Show Premium Book Is Out!!!



## LauraB (Nov 11, 2008)

I wish I was going too!

I have 6 years of Pinto World Show experience. The competition gets stiffer every year. If you are going to camp on the grounds call imediately to get your spot if you haven't already. I love the barns and arenas. Some horses feel fresh when they enter the air conditioned arenas.

The first year is tough for a lot of people, try to keep your whits. If you are planning to make it a vaction it is anything but. It is a a lot of fun but it is stressful. There is a whole lot of hurry up and wait time. It can be a fantastic time and it can be heartbreaking all in the same show.

I hope you do great and I can't wait to hear your results and see the pictures. I would love to watch you on the webcast!


----------



## mayfieldk (Mar 5, 2008)

That's for the info! I knew you specifically went, so I hoped you'd comment. 

I set my goals low (ie, just want my horse to do his best) so if we place or even make finals, I'd have a heart attack. 

I know I had specific questions, and now I darn forgot. ! lol


----------



## LauraB (Nov 11, 2008)

I hope you do well. Post your questions when you think of them!


----------



## mayfieldk (Mar 5, 2008)

Woo! Okay, I have one!

How are the stalls set up? Do they have dirt bottoms, rubber mats, etc.? My gelding is out 24/7 now, and will be moved to some stall life so it's not a shock to his system among other things... But mainly, I would like him to be as comfortable as possible, and could bring mats with me. Obviously, I've never been to the show grounds!

And here's another: For your class, is the warm up ring near the show pen? How in the WORLD do you know when to go in, or when it's starting?

When I go I will have eight THOUSAND pictures, lol!


----------



## LauraB (Nov 11, 2008)

The stalls are 10 x 10 on cement. You will want to bring your own matts or bed really heavily. If you need to ride a lot before your classes you will need to ride in a warm up arena that is a bit further away from the show arenas. Going into the big arena there is a small area that you can do a little riding in from there you will check into the make up arena when the class before you is showing. That gets pretty crowded and you could only do minimal riding in there. You are not allowed to use sprays of any kind down in the warm up and make up areas do make sure you put on plenty of flyspray and showsheen back at your stall.

The gate and check in people are very good down there and they give plenty of status calls. You are not likely to miss you class unless you are paying absolutely no attention. Also have all of your stuff organized and ready to go when you check in to your class.


----------



## mayfieldk (Mar 5, 2008)

You are amazing. <3 Thank you! Definitely going to bring mats, now! (Soft dirt/grass to concrete sounds like a recipe for disaster. He's a softie!)

Thanks so much! I wasn't sure if they did more of an overhead thing. I've seen some of the warm up pens at Congress that are right next to the arena, and I'll assume it's like that--teeny tiny and everyone is getting in everyone's way.


----------



## I Love Lane (Dec 11, 2007)

not sure if they still do but last time i went to the Pinto world they had a rule in the make up pen that you could not move your horse any faster then a jog - not that you would try too - not enough room. Also it will depend on which ring your classes are in as to how far away the warm up pen is but i agree with LauraB - it is highly unlikely that you will miss your class unless you are not on the grounds at the time you will hear the calls over the speaker system - they typically dont call out results over in the barns, just what class is on and who needs to be getting ready to go. GOOD LUCK!!! You will have the time of your life - are you going with your trainer??? He will be able to help with your nerves and your pre class prep stuff


----------



## mayfieldk (Mar 5, 2008)

Thanks I Love Lane!

Haha, no, I AM my trainer... so, it's just me.


----------



## toosleepy (Jan 14, 2009)

i've also been to the worlds 3 times. once as a youth and then again in 2007 and 2008. i'm not planning on going this year due to the $$ involved.

its alot of fun, hard work and tireing, lol. I'd say the competition is pretty hard, but with the economy the way it is i'm not sure if the numbers will be down. As larua said the stalls are 10x10, so if your horse is bigger you may need to buy an extra stall and use part for more stall space. My horse is 17.1 hands so he needed 1.5 stalls.

you're gonnna be up very early to ride in the mornings before the show starts and be up late at night to do the same. But its all worth it in the end.


----------



## sorelhorse (Feb 16, 2009)

I am so excited! I am going! I am leaving on june 5th to drive there with my trainer, and that is only ten days away!!!


----------



## sorelhorse (Feb 16, 2009)

The first time i went was at paint world in leadline! hehe it was so exciting! i loved the fact that everybody had bowls of candy out there and i thought i would never go hungry  I had a lot of fun, but it was very hard work, yet worth while, be prepared to wake up at 4:00 in the mornig, hurry up and get tacked up, then wait for your class, then start the process over- bath, braid/band, and all that good stuff! then you go to sleep at 10;00! its tough but all the way 100% worth while!


----------



## PaintsTheWorld (Apr 24, 2009)

......................................................


----------



## PaintsTheWorld (Apr 24, 2009)

I am going this year  sooo excited!! We are located in FL so it is a little over 19 hour drive. We are leaving June 5th, the day after I graduate. Post on here if you are going again this 2011 year


----------

